# Motorhome Parking - Kings Lynn



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Came across this parking for motorhomes whilst visiting Kings Lynn last week.
There are only 2 spaces, was very cheap. Think it was £1.60 all day before 10 am and £2.10 all day after 10 am.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Don`t try it on a Tuesday (Market Day) its a no no.
If you stay at the CCC or CC sites at Sandringham its easier to catch a `bus from the main road junctuion of West Newton Rd and A149 every 1/2 hour each way service 40/41.
Malc


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Don`t try it on a Tuesday (Market Day) its a no no.
If you stay at the CCC or CC sites at Sandringham its easier to catch a `bus from the main road junctuion of West Newton Rd and A149 every 1/2 hour each way service 40/41.
Malc


----------



## 96795 (Nov 25, 2005)

TheOggies said:


> Came across this parking for motorhomes whilst visiting Kings Lynn last week.
> There are only 2 spaces, was very cheap. Think it was £1.60 all day before 10 am and £2.10 all day after 10 am.


Please email me at: [email protected]
if you can let me know the Street or Post Code for this location or any other places motorhomes can park in town centers.

MME
John.


----------

